# I'm in an Etsy Treasury today!



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

_ delted by admin _


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

That's so great! Really excited for you.   

Jude


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Treasuries are so kewl


----------



## 12345smf (Sep 22, 2009)

_"Juicybath2's account has been delted. Admin has determined her attitiude and bahavior to be detrimental to our community."_


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it against the rules to talk of being featured somewhere?


----------



## LJA (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow...I definitely missed something...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

What the heck happened????? I think we all deserve an explanation on this one ;( Can you not tell people your being featured or what????


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

Guess I am out of the loop.  :? 


Jude


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 22, 2009)

???

Is this an imposter of the other juicybath? Or did she get deleted too??

Confused!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord knows I don't need anymore trouble, but what the deuce?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

??????? I thought that juicy was very kind with her comments. Who knows?????


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

bconrade884 said:
			
		

> ??????? I thought that juicy was very kind with her comments. Who knows?????



Me too.  

Jude :shock:


----------



## LJA (Sep 22, 2009)

Me three.  She always seemed really positive and sweet.  I hope this isnt over opinions over when to sell....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Me three.  She always seemed really positive and sweet.  I hope this isnt over opinions over when to sell....



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????????????


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm confused...


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 23, 2009)

Add me to the list .. 

I was surprised to find her first account gone and happy to see her come back .. Now she's gone again 

I think it effects the community more than the mods realise when they boot and ban members .. And I'll even admit that if others hadn't questioned this I would have been too scared to speak up and ask why? for fear of being kicked out too!


----------



## kittywings (Sep 23, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Add me to the list ..
> 
> I was surprised to find her first account gone and happy to see her come back .. Now she's gone again
> 
> I think it effects the community more than the mods realise when they boot and ban members .. And I'll even admit that if others hadn't questioned this I would have been too scared to speak up and ask why? for fear of being kicked out too!



Not good to be scared to speak up. You are so right about it affecting the forum community more than the mods realize. I have yet to see any offensive or even close to being offensive comments from Juicybath. Oh well, there could have been things going on that we dont know about. No one should be afraid to speak up......ever!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 23, 2009)

It's not a nice feeling but I've seen this happen before, and while I kept out of it I also read what was written to those who defended the member .. I stopped sharing photos a while back because of one such reply ..


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi
There's no problem with telling you are featured anywhere.
No one will ever get banned for just giving their opinion, so don't be scared of that at all!
Juicybath turned out to be not that kind & sweet towards others, and got personal with some forum members.
She did not get banned for selling (too) early; although the mod team does not encourage that.
When a member gets banned they get informed about it. With a rolling IP you could sign up again; but the admin always deletes these new accounts.
The mod team does understand the impact of banning a member; and we do not enjoy it. But we do take pride in having a friendly forum where everyone feels respected. That's why sometimes it just has to be done...


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2009)

> Is it against the rules to talk of being featured somewhere?



Our member are regularly featured on blogs, in treasuries, etc. There are threads all over this forum about features. That will not cause anyone to be deleted. Yes, you may post if you are featured.

There are only a very few things that will get a member banned from this forum.

1) repeated disrespect of anyone (member, supplier, non-member)
2) harassment of another member(s) on the forum, in PMs or emails
3) trolling- purposly posting of issues to cause an uproar
4) repeated posting of spam-non related soap/craft sales or ads by non members

Anytime a person is banned, people will question why, but details of a persons banning will not be made public out of respect for that person. If you were  banned your dirty laundry would not be posted on the internet for all the other members to see. Nothing is generaly said by admin at all unless the banned member tries to set up another account.

SMF ADMIN already gave the reason for the banning above.


----------



## 12345smf (Sep 23, 2009)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 252#126252


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Instead of deleting my comments, delete my account also.

_(inflamatory comments deleted by mod)

(user account deleted by admin at users request)

(PS- This is not a preschool, be nice or leave, grow up people)_


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> Instead of deleting my comments, delete my account also.




????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I totally missed something.


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2009)

Wayne and I are so confused.  I wasn't on here yesterday so have no idea what is going on.  I have not read one bad thing she has ever said.  Did she go off on someone?  I wouldn't think so if everyone is taking up for her and is confused.

"When something is confusing and makes no sense, it is because it is usually dysfunctional."..........The Road Less Traveled by John Bradshaw

What is going on?


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 23, 2009)

From the admin.
"If you do not care for the way this Forum is run, we respectfully suggest that you exercise your right to leave."

I don't really know what happened here either. Many of us seem very confused and upset. 

What does bother me is the admin response. The vast majority of us are in shock, and it is natural that we are confused and concerned about what has happened that makes no sense to us at this point. You are basically saying you make the rules and we can get the FK out. This does not seem like a safe environment, when any challenge or disagreement with the moderators gets you an invite to leave.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 23, 2009)

what the deuce???

this place is getting crazy!


----------



## 12345smf (Sep 23, 2009)

_In Context:

Our forum moderators were hand selected for their knowledge and fairness. They freely give considerable time to help build a better community. Please respect the moderators and their decisions as the daily running of the forum is at their discretion. 

Please note that when a moderator makes a decision- it is final. The forums are not appropriate places to discus moderation. Anyone having a concerns about forum moderation is invited to PM Administration. 

If you do not care for the way this Forum is run, we respectfully suggest that you exercise your right to leave. _


----------



## Harlow (Sep 23, 2009)

I do more reading on this forum, than actual commenting, but I am surprised at the juvenile behavior of some of the forum members.

Anyone that actually saw what happened, is not confused. The people that are confused, were not there. The mods on this forum have too much respect for themselves & for the other members involved to spend 1/2 the day defending their actions.

I moderate a large educational forum and most often, people are banned not for what they do or say on the forum, but for what they do or say in emails, PMs, etc. Mods are not legally permitted to reveal that information on the public forum. Most of you know that, or should. It’s confidentiality & can be tied to a  defamation suit.

As for the get the FK out comment...

It is easy to forget, but this is a private forum= membership is required= you are in someone’s home.

If you go into someone's home & put your feet on the coffee table and the person asks you to remove your feet there are only a few ways it can play out.

You can remove your feet
You can refuse and make the person ask you to leave
You can exercise your right to leave & go to Joe’s house where he puts his feet on the coffee table too.

It is not an option to say I will put my feet on your coffee table whether you like it or not cause I do not have to listen to you even if this is your home. That line of thought is just  asinine.


----------

